# Poling Platform



## h2o4u

I would like to get a price for a poling platform. I'm sure there's someone local to help out.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

What is it going on and what size is the platform


----------



## timeflies

search breeze fabricators on here. They do some sweet chit


----------



## timeflies

And their service is so quick......they apparently find you.


----------



## h2o4u

It's going on an 18ft. Flats style boat with an 8ft beam. Looks alot like a Maverick or Flats and Bay. Platform size I'm thinking 24 x 32....? I have twin live wells on the rear deck so I was thinking 2 legs on the rear deck and 2 on the transom.

I am completely open to suggestions though!


----------



## 60hertz

Breeze Fabricators.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Poleing Platforms Galore!!!!*

















Some pics of platform projects!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

